# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  اسئلة عاديه وطبيعية إذا كنت طبيعي

## misk

اسئلة عاديه وطبيعية إذا كنت طبيعي



لماذاعندما تكون بطارية (الريموت كونترول) ضعيفة نقوم بالضغط بقوة على الأزرار؟؟


يعني بنشحن البطارية!!؟؟


> ـ لماذا نخفض صوت المسجل أو (الراديو) في السيارة عندما نشعر بأننا دخلنا بالطريق الخطأ؟؟؟

يعني بهيك بنصير نعرف الطريق الصحيح!!؟؟




ـ لماذا نقول هدية مجانية؟؟


وهل يوجد هدية غير مجانية!!؟؟




ـ لماذا عندما نكون داخل المنزل والسماء تُمطر نتسائل: هل السماء تُمطر برا؟؟


يعني بحياتها أمطرت جوا مو برا!!؟؟





ـ لماذا عندما نقرأ على الحائط 'احترس من الدهان!' لا نصدق بل نجرب ذلك بأصبعنا؟؟


يعني اللي دهن الحائط لازم يحلف!!؟؟





ـ لماذا عندما توقف سيارتك في موقف خالي من السيارات يأتي واحد بعدك ويوقف سيارته بجانب سيارتك؟؟

يعني يترك الموقف كله ويوقف جنبك!!؟؟






ـ لماذا عندما يتأخر المصعد نضغط عدة مرات على الزر؟؟

يعني هكذا بيستحي على دمه ويجي بسرعة!!؟؟ 





ـ لماذا عندما تكون منتظراً المصعد ويأتي شخص آخر تجده يضغط الزر أيضاً لطلبه؟؟


يعني مو شايفك بالمرة!!؟؟



ـ لماذا نفتح فمنا عندما نقوم بإطعام الطفل الصغير؟؟


يعني إحنا اللي ناكل وإلا هو!!؟؟




ـ لماذا نشعر دوماً بأننا بحاجة إلى 10 دقائق نوم إضافية كلما استيقظنا صباحاً؟؟


يعني بتشبعك نوم هالعشر دقايق؟؟ بهادي يمكن




ـ لماذا يكون الشخص الذي يشخر ليلاً أول من تغمض عينيه؟؟

يعني ما يكفي شخير وينام بدري!!؟؟





ـ ليش بعد ما نشرب بكاسة الشاي كلها نطالع فيها إذا فيها شي ولا خلص…؟؟

يعني ما نصدق حتى نشوف!!؟؟



ـ ليش لما تكون قاعد في مكان عام وتسمع رنة موبايل على طول تطلع موبايلك على انها مو نفس رنتك..؟؟


ليه أنت حضرتك مهم كثير حتى يرن (موبايلك) بين كل هالبشر!!؟؟





ـ ليش وأنت تقرأ الحين هذا (الإيميل) تبتسم...؟؟

يعني اللي أرسله لك بيشوفك..!!

----------


## modey22522

بجد موضوع كتير حلو كتير

تسلمي اختي :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## تاج النساء

الضحك ما بيكون بشرط حدا يشوفنا
مشكورة  :Icon29:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

موضوع من الاخر يسلمو على رسم الابتسامة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عنجد حلوات بحايكي عالموضوع الرائع  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## عوكل

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
 :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------

